# Động cơ điện motor teco aesv1s 2p 15hp xuong minh



## quangtc0004 (11/12/20)

*Động cơ điện* - Động cơ TECO 15Hp- Động cơ TECO AESV1S-2P-15HP - Xương Minh tổng Đại lý động cơ teco tại Miền Bắc cung cấp hàng giá tốt nhất - Hotline: 0913.201.426





Động cơ TECO AESV1S-2P-15HP

*Động cơ teco* 15Hp 11kw 2p 2900v/p 3pha, 50hz, thường được lắp cho máy bơm vì tính năng chạy ổn định, tốc độ cao, công suất phù hợp nhiều nhu cầu. AESVS1 2-=15Hp có thông số kỹ thuật như sau :
- Cỡ khung tiêu chuẩn: 160M
- Trục động cơ 42mm
- Chiều cao tâm trục 160mm.
- chiều dài trục 110mm
- chiều cao động cơ : 400.5mm
- chiểu dài động cơ : 608mm.
- chiểu ngang động cơ : 317mm
- chiều dài chốt động cơ 100mm





Bản vẽ kỹ thuật Động cơ TECO AESV1S-2P-15HP





Động cơ motor TECO AESV1S-2P-15HP

[VIDEO]



Kho Đông cơ TECO Xương Minh Tại Hà Nội

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* nhập khẩu và phân phối tháp giải nhiệt, linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt, các loại động cơ điện, *máy bơm nước Teco* hàng chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

